

Improved conversions by 25%. Thanks Hacker News! - phil_KartMe
http://www.kartme.com/blog/impoved-conversions-25-thanks-hacker-news

======
drp
Congatulations on the improvements. You're definitely headed down the right
path, but I doubt the 25% conversion increase is significant with a $5 a day
budget for testing unless you're getting large amounts of traffic and
conversions from other sources.

Once you get Google Website Optimizer up you'll see that it not only tells you
the difference in conversion rates, but also how statistically significant the
results are.

~~~
phil_KartMe
True. Uniques to that page were a little under 100 visits a week. In addition
to adsense, we tried some Facebook ads, blog posts, commenting on other blogs,
and emails to get traffic.

~~~
workwells
Try a little simple SEO. It was true when I started creating websites in 1995,
and it is true today. The page Title is the most important part of your page
to search engines. Your <title>KartMe</title> doesn't help you at all.
Keywords in a coherent phrase will treat you well. The Title is your friend.
Oh, and use the meta description tag as well, while forgetting the meta
keyword tag which Google ignores.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Almost as important as SERPs positioning from title enhancement is that the
title and description (if you keep within the character limits) are your eye-
anchors in those same SERPS, you want something to immediately make you stand
out and also identify your unique proposition (just standing out will get your
lots of bounces).

Plus a bonus for me is I now have an idea that I can generalise for my "lists"
domain ... ;0)>

~~~
phil_KartMe
yes, i agree that meta description is very important. on pages we have of
people's items, we're putting user comments in them. any other suggestions?

also, what lists domain name do you own? some people don't love the name
KartMe...

------
pchivers
The "Stop emailing yourself" headline looks funny to me. It had to look at it
a second time because when I first loaded the page I thought it was an ad and
subconsciously skipped it.

I don't know why that is. I think maybe it's the font, coupled with the fact
that it's on a white background.

~~~
roundsquare
It got my attention. Maybe not for the right reason though... I saw it and the
first thing that popped into my head was the "stop punching yourself" joke.

~~~
phil_KartMe
Yeah, that's what i was going for :)

------
therealbob
I must be slow. You're headline says "Try it in 30 seconds!" How? Are you
implying that it will only take me 30 seconds to register? I was expecting a
link in that headline that would take me to a demo page.

~~~
phil_KartMe
Thanks for the comment. It's definitely not you.

I was trying to imply that you can sign up and try KartMe really, really
quickly.

perhaps sub header should just focus on free.

"Just click a button to organize favorites in lists. Start KartMe to try for
free!"

i need to start a/b testing asap!

------
latortuga
The headline "All your favorites in lists" doesn't make any sense to me. I
read a little of the blog post and then clicked through to your homepage to
see what your site was about and I didn't digest it until I had gone through
all your bullets and thought about it for a bit. You're making it too hard to
understand something simple: "Organize your bookmarks" Use a verb in your
headline - why do I want to stay on your site? What is it I can do? You can
organize your bookmarks/favorites/whatever word you have for it[1]. Once I
know what your site is offering me now I want to stick around and see what
your novel approach is - I'm going to leave if I can't figure it out right
away. The current headline doesn't hook me and in fact just confused me.

I almost didn't post this because your blog requires sign up to comment.
Eliminate barriers!

After typing this whole comment I saw your subheading under your logo - take
it out of there and make it your headline! That's what you do!

[1] - As a suggestion maybe show the word favorites for IE users and bookmarks
for FF/Chrome users.

~~~
phil_KartMe
thanks for explaining why starting the title with "all" is awkward!

------
paraschopra
Great, let me know if you need more conversion optimization advice. I am into
the business of churning out endless supply of conversion optimization tips :)

------
phil_KartMe
feedback definitely welcome on this forum :)

~~~
Bluem00
I'm also very slow... It's not immediately clear to me what a 'favorite' is.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It's the IE word for a bookmark, which may or may not happen to mark a
favourite link.

Was it a conscious decision to limit the scope in marketing terms to groups of
"favorite" items or do people in practise only add a very limited number of
items to any group ("kart")?

